# Massachusetts Cape Cod 9-Foot, 920-Pound Bluefin Tuna, Aug. 2013



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 9, 2013)

In case you did not hear about this whopper tuna . . . 



OMG... Fishermen catch monster 920-pound tuna 

Time:  1:45

Published on Aug 8, 2013

During a fishing excursion off the tip of Cape Cod, three anglers reeled in the catch of a lifetime: a 920-pound Bluefin tuna. Video from the Dracut, Massachusetts trio's trip on July 31st 

 



Watch Mass. fishermen reel in 920-pound tuna 

(Interview with fishermen.)

Time:  1:32 

Published on Aug 8, 2013

Three fishermen were in an epic battle with a 920-pound tuna in Massachusetts' Gloucester Harbor. It took the fisherman three hours to reel in the huge fish.





http://www.lowellsun.com/news/ci_23803388/dracut-buddies-reel-920-pound-tuna-off-cape 

Massachusetts fishermen reel in 920-pound tuna off Cape Cod 

08/06/2013 









http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/field-notes/2013/08/mass-anglers-catch-920-pound-bluefin-tuna 

Mass. Anglers Catch 920-Pound Bluefin Tuna

August 07, 2013 








http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/excursions/post/enormous-tuna-landed-off-massachusetts/ 

Enormous tuna landed off Massachusetts

Bluefin measuring 9 feet and weighing 920 pounds is caught after marathon battle; 'It almost ripped my shoulder out. It looked like a whale'

August 07, 2013 








http://www.myfoxboston.com/story/23...20-pound-bluefin-tuna-aboard-wicked-tuna-boat 

Mass. men reel in 920-pound tuna aboard 'Wicked Tuna' boat

Aug 06, 2013


----------



## swampstalker24 (Aug 9, 2013)

He sold the fish for only $4000?? Thats only $4.34 per pound.  I guess the quality of the meat on the bigger fish isn't as good as the smaller ones?


----------



## swamp hunter (Aug 10, 2013)

Having caught 80 pound Yellowfin before... I'd hand the Rod off on that Whopper.
He'd wear  you out bad , real bad.


----------

